# Shelby



## Hawthornecrazy (Jun 6, 2020)

I was fortunate enough to find this Shelby I picked it up last night. First two pictures are what it looked like when I got it. Last few pictures are of what it looks like after a solid 12 hrs of cleaning. It turned out great the tank looks like new on the inside. Very complete untouched survivor. I need a grip and seat recover and this one will be done.  Thank you for checking it out.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 6, 2020)

Congrats Chad! Great bike!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow awesome transformation! Congrats on the sweet find


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice Chad 
Congrats and Enjoy


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 6, 2020)

Love those!


----------



## stezell (Jun 6, 2020)

That's a sweet looking Shelby, Chad!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow, the time and effort you spent really made that bike pop!      Very nice!


----------



## JRE (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow Nice.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice looking Shelby!  Well worth the time to clean it up, now ride and enjoy that baby.....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 6, 2020)

Well ,   Straight up......................Ya Done Good !!     Love Those wishbone Frame Bikes !


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2020)

Excellent!!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 7, 2020)

Great bike!  I have a nearly identical Gambles Eagle.  Paint came out nice.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## JRE (Jun 7, 2020)

Reminds me of my Western Flyer


----------



## TieDye (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice Shelby!!


----------



## Boris (Jun 8, 2020)

Great job on a great bike!


----------



## vincev (Jun 8, 2020)

I really like the color and the bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 9, 2020)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I was fortunate enough to find this Shelby I picked it up last night. First two pictures are what it looked like when I got it. Last few pictures are of what it looks like after a solid 12 hrs of cleaning. It turned out great the tank looks like new on the inside. Very complete untouched survivor. I need a grip and seat recover and this one will be done.  Thank you for checking it out.
> View attachment 1206435
> 
> View attachment 1206436
> ...



Very nice!  That paint turned out awesome!  

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2020)

Excellent work. Came out very nice. Great looking ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## TRM (Jun 19, 2020)

Very nice!
Is that boiled linseed oil on the finish?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 31, 2020)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I was fortunate enough to find this Shelby I picked it up last night. First two pictures are what it looked like when I got it. Last few pictures are of what it looks like after a solid 12 hrs of cleaning. It turned out great the tank looks like new on the inside. Very complete untouched survivor. I need a grip and seat recover and this one will be done.  Thank you for checking it out.
> View attachment 1206435
> 
> View attachment 1206436
> ...




Finished it off with a great set of original  jeweled grips nice set of teardrop reflector pedals both light lenses repop and to top it off a beautiful original Lobdell seat.


----------



## JRE (Aug 31, 2020)

wow nice. I'll be starting a new Shelby wishbone project soon.


----------

